
Walt: A JS-Like Syntax for Web Assembly - ascorbic
https://github.com/ballercat/walt
======
brudgers

      export function fibonacci(n: i32): i32 {
        if (n == 0)
          return 0;
    
        if (n == 1)
          return 1;
     
        return fibonacci(n - 1) + fibonacci(n - 2);
      }
    

There are better ways to speed this up than Web Assembly. It is "tree
recursive". [https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-
text/sicp/book/node16.htm...](https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-
text/sicp/book/node16.html)

------
TomMarius
What are the differences from AssemblyScript from a developer's viewpoint?

